# a small Twin-Flex Survey



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't been keeping track between the different forums, but over the last year or so there have been quite a few Twin-Flex projects popping up.
so if you're building or recently acquired a Twin-Flex please reply here. add a photo or two and some info too if you like.
I'm looking at building another one, I'll post some photos if it happens.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 19, 2011)

You know that Twin-Flex crowd, they're a shy bunch.... I know there are quite a few of'em out there but everyone seems pretty tight lipped. I would really like to see more photos of them!

Mine is a LOOOOONG term project, but just finished lacing up the front wheel last night (6 months after doing the rear wheel). 

I have a REQUEST though for some info. On the '39 rear rack, the "Fingers-in-the-sand" style, what is the distance, center-to-center, of the rack support stays from the rivet down to the hole where the rack attaches to the frame??? Can someone get out their ruler and help a brotha' out?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Scott,
I am pretty confident you'll be building another one as I went to UPS just yesterday 
Mine is a 39, consolidated from 2, that I picked up last Fall on ebay and from another collector around Memory Lane's Spring show.
Sorry, no pics as Bob Strucel has it in the queue for restoration (green, red, yellow cream pinstriping)
I am still undecided on the badge to put on it as I have a NOS Dayton badge, and earlier Dayton badge (Huffman Mfg only), and the Firestone it came with having the Native American archer.
I certainly post when it's done but I am also looking for a crow's beak, however, I did have a deluxe Huffman guard to substitute.
Chris


----------



## geosbike (Jul 19, 2011)

11 1/2 inches between the holes in rack leg


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 19, 2011)

Many thanks!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 19, 2011)

i prob wont do much on mine till august, but hope to have it ready to ride i the fat tire cruise in boise this year


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's mine. I do have the rack, it just wasn't installed at the time of the pic. Probably going to put an Airflyte badge on it. I don't really plan on tackling this project until winter, but it will get the full resto treatment. When this bike is sitting alone it just looks massive! Everything on it is huge!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2011)

see, I knew there were a few out there!
here is a thread of photos of the two I had previously, and one on Twin-Flexes in general.
http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=252&Itemid=76

http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=8&Itemid=76

keep checking in and keep updating your project.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm working on one that is probably a 1939 that might have had a National badge.
Can anyone post some pics of what badge(s) would be correct/acceptable and what the chain guard should look like?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 21, 2011)

*twin*

Working on a Twin Flex for a local Cyclone Rider...  I located the bike, a Firestone a few years back on a buying trip in Minnesota.  Red Housepaint, all there but the light, and the rack was whooped.   I think it's a 1939 model.  No pix yet, it's all in primer, chrome's done, waiting to paint it.  Owner picked the metallic light blue, w/red darts and yellow stripes.  Always a stunning combo, maybe not quite correct for the Firestones, but hey, following orders.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 21, 2011)

@ ejlwheels for a 1939 National you would need the crow's beak guard. there are a bunch of badges that would be fine. the only ones that may not be purely correct are something like a Western Flyer or some department store that carried Huffmans, but didn't offer a Twin-Flex.
here is a small list of some of the Huffman badges:
Air Flyte, Davis Flyer, Dayton, Dixie Flyer, Gotham, Huffman, La France, Lightning Flyer, National, Shooting Star, Snell, and Zephyr 
and some of the department stores etc.:
Bellknap Western Flyer, Firestone, Gambles Hiawatha, Klinedinst,
as Bob mentioned, the paint on the Firestones and Westerns is different from regular Huffman lines. the Dayton and National lines also had more deluxe paint schemes as well.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 21, 2011)

*1939 National*

For a '39 National, do I want the 5-pointed star sweetheart sprocket, or the whirlwind?  thanks
I'll get a pic up soon.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2011)

I think, as a National, it would have had the Dayton 1/2" pitch one.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 26, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> I think, as a National, it would have had the Dayton 1/2" pitch one.





I have never seen a 1/2" pitch prewar Huffman sprocket.  I couldn't find a pic of one in the NBJ Huffman book.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 26, 2011)

*Chainguards*

Just wondering if anyone knows how compatible the chainguards are between the two different frame styles (straight downtube vs. curved downtube). Is this a fairly minor issue or is it not worth the effort (and money for that matter) to try and get one to fit on the other?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 26, 2011)

@ ejlwheels here is a page from the 1939 Dayton catalog which shows the sprocket. remember this would only be correct on a Dayton level bike, the Huffman level bikes would have the regular Huffman sprocket.






@ ohdeebee I go into more detail on the whole issue on my site but here's the short version. the straight down tube is a different model not earlier. if you have a straight down tube you have a Model 14TS, if it is curved you have a Model 4TS. if it has the straight down tube and is a "Camel Back" style frame it's a Model 6TS. So, the bad news and good news is... the Model 14TS uses the plain looking guard. good because it's easier to find, and cheaper. Bad because the bigger guard is so much cooler.
here is the catalog page, sorry it's so crappy, this is the best the person who has the original is willing to let out of this catalog.


----------

